# A small question



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Ok a female friend of mine wants some help moding here Altima and she wants me to help and I just want to know what are some basic cheap mods that she could do.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Intake would be a starter...it really depends on how much she wants to spend. Exhaust usually helps......


----------

